# Winnipeg - Seeking Sub with Plow truck.



## bodaggin (Sep 23, 2011)

My plow is down, I need a backup on call ASAP. Working as fast as possible to get mine back online but in the meantime I need one ready for my customers. Looking to either rent, or sub the list out. Please email me at [email protected]. I answer quickly on email.

Let me know availability, equip, and pricing. Thanks Nathan


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Your back up and running?


----------

